# eco- complete



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I changed my subtrate in my 20 gal to eco -complete it said on the bag not to wash it but the water has been cloudy for 3days now I did a 30% water change yesterday should I do another water change or does it just take awhile for it to clear. My fish are in the quarintine tank so I need to move them back soon. Thanks Pat


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I had the same problem when I first set my current tank up. I did a few water changes with a gravel vac and then just to be safe, was careful not to disturb the substrate too much once the fish were in. Took a little while though...just be patient.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

That's really strange. We put eco-complete in the tank *after* we'd filled it with water, without any cloudiness at all! We lay the bag in the tank then slit it with an exact-0 knife and emptied it, we didn't pour it into the water column.

How did you put it in your tank?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I put it in very gently by cupfuls till i had it all laid down it. Then I replanted the plants. Pat


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea, it will take a few days.

Which kind did you get? Sand? Gravel? Does eco-complete even come in sand form? I know flourite does.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Yea, it will take a few days.
> 
> Which kind did you get? Sand? Gravel? Does eco-complete even come in sand form? I know flourite does.


Its kind of gravel like.Pat


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Mine took a few days to uncloud, I did a few water changes and then filled the tank with tankwater, put an established sponge filter on for a day or two and then put my fish back in.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok Thanks I guess I will have to be patient Thanks again Pat


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea, just wait it out.


----------



## Tamakun (Mar 30, 2008)

I just want to throw out there that the Eco-Complete is awesome for plants.  I set up my new tank with it (placed it first before adding water and let the water settle over a few days) and the plants are growing like wildfire.


----------



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking...Do you ever have to replace this Eco complete in your aquarium..or will it last for years?
And can you add it to existing gravel, and mix it up or will that not work very well..


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Lasts for years. You do have to stirr it up once or twice per year though as it tends to compact.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

flojan said:


> And can you add it to existing gravel, and mix it up or will that not work very well..


I mixed it half-and-half with regular black gravel (I was too cheap to buy 4 bags of the stuff!) and my plants do fine.


----------

